# 1987 Pro 16 bass tracker rebuild



## Bowlershop (Nov 5, 2018)

I can’t resist this stuff, I have a new build to work on this winter. A lot of work ahead but she will be good as new.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bowlershop said:


> I can’t resist this stuff, I have a new build to work on this winter. A lot of work ahead but she will be good as new.



Good stuff. I'll be watching. opcorn:


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 6, 2018)

Colmpleted some tear down and foam removal today. I also confirmed that the transom is soft and will need replacing ...... no fun. This will be transome replacement number 3 for me.


----------



## water bouy (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice going. It's fun and easier than fishing. You can work on it without having to drag it anywhere. lol


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 9, 2018)

Still in tear down mode .


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 9, 2018)

Started cutting transom cap off.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 10, 2018)

Transom is out!


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 11, 2018)

So I have it totally stripped now. Even the decals are gone. Tomorrow I will clean the heck out of it.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 11, 2018)

Removal of all bunk boards on trailor and started cleaning on the hull.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 11, 2018)

You got some good help there!

Once the dirty teardown work is done, it starts getting fun.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 11, 2018)

Hmmmm, I think you've done this before. You guys make it look a lot easier than it is, I'm sure.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 11, 2018)

This trailor is in pretty good shape. I decided this one does not need a new paint job. I put new bunks and carpet on. I also put rubber traction pads on stepping areas. New lights and wires.


----------



## KRS62 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice work so far! I have a similar project that's been sitting in the yard for 2 years.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 12, 2018)

KRS62 said:


> Nice work so far! I have a similar project that's been sitting in the yard for 2 years.


What boat do you have?


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 14, 2018)

Needed a little work here. All straightened up and looking better.


----------



## 86tuning (Nov 14, 2018)

nice work! thanks for sharing.

See you on the water,

Brian


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 16, 2018)

Here is my soon to be transom.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 16, 2018)

I have a couple spots on my hull that have some corrosion of some sort. A couple of pin holes all the way through. I think Im going to have some aluminum plates welded over these 2 spots when my transom cap gets welded back on. I think that should solve the problem?


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 17, 2018)

Bowlershop said:


> I have a couple spots on my hull that have some corrosion of some sort. A couple of pin holes all the way through. I think Im going to have some aluminum plates welded over these 2 spots when my transom cap gets welded back on. I think that should solve the problem?


Looks like it most likely was in salt or some type of chemical. I would recommend using an aluminum cleaner or coil cleaner and brushing it well to get all the corrosion that is built up off. Then neutralizing it with baking soda to isolate it. Then when you patch it that should end all your issues. 

I have patched some places for people over the years and they didn't take the time to really clean them up and the corrosion just seemed to continue to grow from the original area.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 18, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple spots on my hull that have some corrosion of some sort. A couple of pin holes all the way through. I think Im going to have some aluminum plates welded over these 2 spots when my transom cap gets welded back on. I think that should solve the problem?
> ...


 Thanks, I used an aluminum cleaner I have used before on corrosion to get it to stop spreading. This is the first time I have had it to where it corroded through though. Shouldn’t be too hard to patch up though.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 18, 2018)

Got some work done on the transom. Laminated together a piece of 3/4” and a piece of 1/2” to make my 1-1/4” transom(marine grade board). I glued and screwed them together. I will next be sealing up the wood with a clear coat.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 18, 2018)

I forgot to mention that I am also replacing the wood piece that goes up front under the aluminum where the trolling motor goes. As you can see it needed replacing.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 18, 2018)

Did some more cleaning on the boat today at the car wash. Some transom work. Painted a few things. Coming along.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 19, 2018)

Starting to drill the holes to bolt the transom in where the rivets used to be. I also put the through hull in for the Bilge pump since it was way easier to get to with the transom cap off.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 19, 2018)

Transom is all bolted/ riveted back together . I now need to have the cap welded back on.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 20, 2018)

I also replaced the small strip that went across the top of transom board that I had to cut off. I used 2 pieces of aluminum angle stock.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm amazed at how clean & shiny that boat looks compared to the original pic's. My boat isn't a year old and doesn't look that good.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 20, 2018)

So much indoor work space - I'm jealous!

The rebuild looks beautiful too!


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 20, 2018)

Indoor heated space is a must in a wisconsin. Thanks. I have to wait till sometime next week to have it welded up.


----------



## Bowlershop (Nov 24, 2018)

Stripped down the console so I could give it to my brother, he is going to attempt to fix all the cracking in the fiberglass. Started cleaning up on the switch panel that the trolling motor plugs into so I can paint it.


----------



## dwjones16 (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested to know how the fiberglass is repaired...looking good!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 3, 2018)

My carpet and glue came in the mail so I will start getting some work done on that. I should be picking my boat up today from the welder.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 4, 2018)

Welds look good. I was able to fill the boat with some water to test the rivets. I only have 5 leaky rivets so not bad.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 8, 2018)

My brother is still working on console. Pretty bad shape.


----------



## Duke62 (Dec 8, 2018)

Lookin good. Can't wait to see the finished console.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 11, 2018)

Console is coming along


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 11, 2018)

Some parts cleaning and painting.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 12, 2018)

Started carpeting


----------



## dwjones16 (Dec 13, 2018)

So, grind the cracks clean and full with resin/glass?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 13, 2018)

dwjones16 said:


> So, grind the cracks clean and full with resin/glass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brother did the console work so I will have to ask him.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 14, 2018)

Some decals came in the mail today!


----------



## tracker101 (Dec 14, 2018)

That is coming along great, I really like to see an old boat brought back to like new again.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 15, 2018)

I put the side decals on today.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 17, 2018)

I looked at the pics in your first post then at the current ones. The transformation is fantastic. 

BTW, I'm not sure I even believe that is the same console. Haha


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah I couldn’t believe how well the console came out either!


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 17, 2018)

More progress.


----------



## High Desert (Dec 18, 2018)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 18, 2018)

.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 19, 2018)

.


----------



## High Desert (Dec 20, 2018)

Lookin' good! =D>


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 23, 2018)

.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 27, 2018)

.


----------



## eshaw (Dec 27, 2018)

Bowlershop said:


> .



Not knocking your build but the foam diamond you're using will not hold up at all, I tried it and it will disentigrate over time after UV exposure. Hate to be "Debby Downer" but that's a fact. It won't matter if it's stored inside either.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 27, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


How will any of it get UV damage if it doesn’t see the sun? Every bit of this will get no exposure as it is all covered. I use this foam on the floor for every boat I have built. It is closed cell foam so it will not take on any moisture . What is diamond foam? This doesn’t say that anywhere on it. I use 2 part marine foam for all the flotation bunkers. I used this same stuff in a boat I built 8 years ago. I pulled the floor board up last year(I used a different glue on floor carpet and didn’t like it) and all the sheet foam looked the same as it did the day I put it in..............I guess if you could give me some more info or maybe I’m not using the foam you are thinking of? They put this stuff in homes exterior , is it degrading there too?


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 27, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Bowlershop said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I just got done reading everything on the foam I’m using because at this point I could easily change it. The info sheet says long exposure to sun can cause degradation or dusting. It also says that degradation will stop as soon as covered or removed from the sun. Considering that this foam is all permanently covered and will never see the sun I think it should be fine. I’m curious how this happened to you. Was your foam exposed to sun? What kind of foam were you using? Thanks.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 27, 2018)

This is the stuff I use for all the other floatation. I do not put this on the floor though because it plugs the channels that let the water drain to the back of the boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 27, 2018)

When I read his note, I didn't think Eshaw was talking about the "floatation foam". Instead I thought he was referring to the foam/rubber pad like that used on the bow of the boat. I haven't used it so can't offer anything beyond how I understood the comment. 

Anyway, the build continues to look impressive. Makes me want to go out and wash my boat -- well, almost. Haha


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 27, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> When I read his note, I didn't think Eshaw was talking about the "floatation foam". Instead I thought he was referring to the foam/rubber pad like that used on the bow of the boat. I haven't used it so can't offer anything beyond how I understood the comment.
> 
> Anyway, the build continues to look impressive. Makes me want to go out and wash my boat -- well, almost. Haha


Yeah I think you are right lol. My bad. I was confused because it said foam diamond. The stuff I have on the front is rubber. I have used it on several boat trailers but never on the front of the boat before.maybe I’ll switch it out with somthing better. I added a photo of what I used. Pieces them together to make the front. It’s made by 3M and it’s rubber.


----------



## eshaw (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry if I freaked out man! I saw the stuff on the bow and thought holy crap! I used some diamond foam on a boat I had that I thought would make a nice cushion, boy was I wrong. Next time I'll ask and not go off the picture and make an assumption. Sorry about that. I just didn't want you to have to learn the hard way like I did! The stuff I used said it would have some light dusting too. Their idea of light dusting and mine are NOT the same. I'll go back to my corner now.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 27, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Sorry if I freaked out man! I saw the stuff on the bow and thought holy crap! I used some diamond foam on a boat I had that I thought would make a nice cushion, boy was I wrong. Next time I'll ask and not go off the picture and make an assumption. Sorry about that. I just didn't want you to have to learn the hard way like I did! The stuff I used said it would have some light dusting too. Their idea of light dusting and mine are NOT the same. I'll go back to my corner now.


No I love advice. I was mistaken and thought you were talking about the foam I was using for floatation


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 27, 2018)

I should look into something like this to put in the bed of my pickup -- I'm too cheap to buy one actually designed to fit in my pickup bed. But, I bet they don't give this stuff away either. I'll probably end up going with a piece of luan door skin or something. 

PS: Sorry for the thread drift.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 28, 2018)

.


----------



## thedude (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like you are on a roll. Console next?


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 29, 2018)

thedude said:


> Looks like you are on a roll. Console next?


Yeah, I’ll be doing the console next so I can test all the wiring while I can still get to most of it.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 29, 2018)

Tight spot for 6’ 0” 215lb guy to be putting a zip tie on a wire.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 29, 2018)

.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 29, 2018)

Good looking boat! Nice wide console. Is that the original one?


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 29, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Good looking boat! Nice wide console. Is that the original one?


Yep, original.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 31, 2018)

Got the front deck cut and carpeted. Working on getting areas ready for 2 part pour in floatation.


----------



## Bowlershop (Dec 31, 2018)

All of the original lights work


----------



## thedude (Dec 31, 2018)

I like the original console but my worry would be the angle of that steering wheel. Can you get a wheel with some built in angle? I dont know if I'd like feeling like I was driving a bus. I prefer the pirate ship angle!


----------



## Bowlershop (Jan 1, 2019)

thedude said:


> I like the original console but my worry would be the angle of that steering wheel. Can you get a wheel with some built in angle? I dont know if I'd like feeling like I was driving a bus. I prefer the pirate ship angle!


The steering wheel comes out at more of an angle than the top of the console.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jan 1, 2019)

Here’s the angle of the steering wheel. I guess I’ve never cared much since I’m only behind that wheel like 5% of the time. All my time is spent on the trolling motor.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jan 5, 2019)

Decks aren’t attatched yet because I still need to put in the 2 part pour in floatation.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 5, 2019)

Looking good! looking good! looking good! 

I have a paddle tucked away too. I kind of consider it more a decoration than something I could use to move the boat. I guess I can use it as a club to repel boarders. Haha


----------



## Bowlershop (Jan 13, 2019)

Completed some hinge work.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 2, 2019)

Finished up the floatation. Got the casting seats in. Installed rod holder .


----------



## thedude (Feb 4, 2019)

Work of art. What kinda seats are those?

PS is one of those boats for sale?


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 4, 2019)

thedude said:


> Work of art. What kinda seats are those?
> 
> PS is one of those boats for sale?


Hookset high back seats from bass pro. They were on sale for $38. They are great seats, used them in all my builds. Also yes the boat in this thread will be for sale when I get it finished up. The other boat is one I built for myself and will be keeping it for a while.


----------



## thedude (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow that is a steal for those seats at that price. Looks like they are selling for $90 right now. I need to pull the trigger on some new seats and don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 7, 2019)

thedude said:


> Wow that is a steal for those seats at that price. Looks like they are selling for $90 right now. I need to pull the trigger on some new seats and don't want to spend a fortune.


Yep, they changed the pattern on the seats. Sold the old ones off at about half price.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 10, 2019)

Time to start doing some work on the motor. Get it running smooth and make it look new.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 10, 2019)

.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 11, 2019)

.


----------



## Bassman55 (Feb 14, 2019)

Quick question. If you don't mind could you tell me what type of white paint did you use inside of livewell and bilge area?

Great build!!! I like it!!!!


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 14, 2019)

Bassman55 said:


> Quick question. If you don't mind could you tell me what type of white paint did you use inside of livewell and bilge area?
> 
> Great build!!! I like it!!!!


Thanks! Here’s a pic of the primer and paint I used. This stuff is strong and is super smooth once dry. I did a good 2 coats of primer. Once that dried I did 3 coats of the paint about 15 min in between each coat.


----------



## Bassman55 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Bowlershop. I will try that one.


----------



## AnglerRoy (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking great! Great craftsmanship.


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 28, 2019)

Working on getting the lower unit freshened up.


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 8, 2019)

Maiden voyage today. Everything worked and we didn’t sink.


----------



## dwjones16 (Apr 8, 2019)

You do good work Sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 8, 2019)

Your attention to detail really shows. Well done.


----------



## thedude (Apr 9, 2019)

Terrific! I would think that is a brand new tracker classic if I didn't follow the rebuild thread...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 10, 2019)

The outboard came out looking brand new too...amazing work sir. 

What black paint did you use on that cowl? If I ever get to the end of the rainbow on my decking the motor will be the next item in need of TLC.


----------



## mtntop (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this with us and providing such detailed photographic progression, nice work!


----------



## Bowlershop (May 1, 2019)

I have a buyer for the boat. He had me add some stuff. GPS/ Depth finder ,anchor system and inboard charger. Oh yeah, CMC trim/tilt as well(I’ll try and get that installed tomorrow)


----------



## arcorey (May 3, 2019)

Phenomenal work on the rebuild. I have the exact same boat and it is in rough shape, but still gets me fish for now. I need to repair the livewells, fix the console, and re-deck it. Your post is inspiration for me although I won't be able to come close to your build, it gives me some ideas of where to start.


----------



## Bowlershop (May 19, 2019)

I was pleasantly suprized with the speed I got out of this 35hp........30.5mph on the gps......


----------



## Bowlershop (Aug 10, 2019)

I was out last weekend with the new owner of the boat and everything was working great!


----------



## Slimcowboy1978 (Aug 19, 2019)

I have one question. Since this boat was bought to restore and sell. Did you come out ahead? I’m only asking because I see small Aluminium boats for sale for cheap around here where I am at and thinking about restoring them and flipping them, but not sure if it’s feasible.


----------



## the hammer (Aug 19, 2019)

Job well done!


----------



## Bowlershop (Aug 19, 2019)

Slimcowboy1978 said:


> I have one question. Since this boat was bought to restore and sell. Did you come out ahead? I’m only asking because I see small Aluminium boats for sale for cheap around here where I am at and thinking about restoring them and flipping them, but not sure if it’s feasible.



I wouldn’t say I come out ahead money wise but enjoyment wise I do. I keep track of what I spend and sell them for that or a little more not much. I just enjoy the building process. I also save money being home working on boats rather than out spending it.


----------



## Slimcowboy1978 (Aug 20, 2019)

Coming out a head is a relative term. I can see the enjoyment aspect of it as that’s primarily why I want to do this. The money isn’t the reason at all. But making enough off of one boat to fund buying and starting my second boat is important. My wife says I can do this as long as I average a break even per boat, and don’t have to dip into savings for the next one.


----------



## Kyfisherman53 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi I am really enjoying your build.. I am fixing in early spring to start rebuild of a 89 Alumacraft 16 ft with 40 HP Mercury and side console.. I am wondering for my decking both front and rear, where I can find that aluminium channel bar... I just have plywood laid across bench seats and are trying to bow especially rear deck.. And only have a door that let's down under front deck for storage... Hoping to raise riding seats cause are reallybtoblow with my bad back.. But will loose storage since they tilt for under storage.. Hoping can put a rod locker to one side. And in front of console up against side boat try to build a box like storage that will stay in line with console.Also would like to have a floor since last time person just carpet right over ribs in floor.. And carpet is loose even on sides... If you all could give me some advice I would greatly appreciate it. Never have done this at all.. So not to go on so much like I have.. You can send any advice on my flat bottom 16 ft to fisherman0107&twc.com
Thank you all very much...


----------



## the hammer (Nov 29, 2020)

Excellent job and an inspiration for us all!


----------

